
Data Confirm Semiautomatic Rifles Linked to More Deaths, Injuries - wanned_man
http://scientificamerican.com/article/data-confirm-semiautomatic-rifles-linked-to-more-deaths-injuries
======
masonic
The data confirm nothing of the kind. The Las Vegas shooting alone completely
skews the data. Adjusting for that, it boils down to "rifles are more lethal
than handguns and less so than shotguns" which, given the muzzle velocity
differences, is obvious.

Meanwhile, thus statement was utterly false: "A 1994 federal assault weapons
ban prohibited manufacturing, transferring or possessing certain semiautomatic
firearms for civilian use.". In fact, it had no effect _at all_ on possession.
It also had no effect on fully automatic weapons.

